
An Asset Grows in Brooklyn - samizdis
https://thebaffler.com/latest/an-asset-grows-in-brooklyn-kazior
======
samizdis
> _The economic revelations of TreeKeeper, along with the New York City’s
> Street Tree Map, have an undeniable impact on rent and property values of
> the surrounding neighborhoods. As green gentrification has long afflicted
> the surrounding neighborhoods of Prospect Park, the living ecosystem of the
> so-called public park has been unwillingly recruited as a source of value
> for the propertied class, ... "_

